# Ogólne > Badania >  Rezonans kręgosłupa, interpretacja wyników

## sangwinik

L1/2 L2/3 L3/4 - rozlane uwypuklenie krążków m-k 4-5 mm ze zwężeniem otworów m-k, kanał kręgowy wąski

L4/5 - zwężenie przestrzeni m-k, rozlane uwypuklenie krążka m-k do 5 mm ze zwężeniem otworów m-k spłyceniem zachyłków bocznych i modelowaniem worka oponowego

L5/S1 - uwypuklenie krążka m-k do 4 mm ze zwężeniem otworów m-k bez cech stenozy kanału kręgowego

Witam, proszę o interpretację tych wyników. Dziękuję

----------

